# Natonal Homebrewers Day



## Tom (Mar 10, 2011)

Are any of you brewers out there gonna celebrate this day May 7th? My homebrew Club is. We are over 115+ members strong in one year as a club.
If you are in the South Jersey/Philly area you are invited. 

View attachment BL Big Brew Day Flyer.pdf


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 10, 2011)

I will be celebrating and hopefully brewing that day. I missed last year as I wen't to the LHBS on that day to find out it was NHBD. I won't miss it this year


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

I was planning on brewing this weekend but this looks like a great excuse to put it on the back burner for a few more weeks. LOL, Ill get more wine work done instead of doing nothing though!!!!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 10, 2011)

Man I really need to do more wine as all my fermentors are in hibrenation. The economy really sucks right now.


----------



## Malkore (Mar 11, 2011)

The local club (www.lincolnlagers.com - Lincoln, NE) is doing a big brew day right around there.


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2011)

Malkore said:


> The local club (www.lincolnlagers.com - Lincoln, NE) is doing a big brew day right around there.



I C how much WINE you made, now how much BEER have you made?


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's the weekend of my birthday... OF COURSE I'll be celebrating!!!


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2011)

*Video*

Check out the great time we had brewing...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxRmgRK8tU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxRmgRK8tU[/ame]


----------



## Malkore (May 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> I C how much WINE you made, now how much BEER have you made?



I don't post my beer tally here, since its a wine forum lol


----------

